#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Передача про Гитлера

## Саня

Кто вчера по телеку видел передачу про Гитлера?
Там говорилось, что во что он был посвящен. Что он хранил в сейфе текст Калачакры, в которую был также посвящен.
И что все его деяния благословляла секта с Тибета "Зеленый дракон". 

Что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## Вао

Вот что я нарыл в интернете про зеленных драконов.


"Зеленые драконы имеют скверный характер, подлы, жестоки и невежливы. Они ненавидят добрых существ. Они любят интриги и стремятся порабощать других лесных существ, убивая тех, кого не могут контролировать или запугать. " 

 помоему ни чего общего с Буддизмом.   :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

Джи-мэй, не переживайте  :Smilie: 

Знаю очень хорошо кухню изнутри, скажу, что журналисты обычно мало того что обычные недоучки, так еще и фантазеры.

Они сначала пишут обычно а потом думают.
И если надо поддержать интерес читателя или зрителя, они Гитлера могут сделать инопланетянином или грибом или кем угодно, хоть и буддой.

--------

Это все еще фигня.
Я вот вчера видел передачу про Бутан и там сказали, что Будда -  дух какой-то горы, или что-то в этом роде   :Smilie: 

И что каждое полнолуние бутанцы несут на "алтарь"  для него "жертвы"   :Smilie:

----------


## Саня

Да я-то не переживаю...

Я вообще не первый раз по телеку уже видел их документальные съемки Тибета. Они собирали данные обо всех сектах и школах Тибета. Но приняла их только одна, "Зеленый дракон". 

Раньше же Тибет был закрыт для иностранцев, но они как-то туда пробирались. И в совей "философии" использовали санскритские и тибетские термины. Пользовались спец. техниками для подчинения людей, которые узнали на Тибете. 
Как знать, может это повлияло на то, что  приняли решение о распространии до селе тайных Учений открыто.

----------


## Буль

> Кто вчера по телеку видел передачу про Гитлера?
> Там говорилось, что во что он был посвящен. Что он хранил в сейфе текст Калачакры, в которую был также посвящен.


Удивительно, как Вы смотрели? Вернее, слушали?
Там говорилось что он имел и хранил текст Калачакры (и неоднократно акцентировалось и повторялось что текст ему не помог именно по причине злодеяний Гитлера), но посвящение он имел от оккультного общества "Туле", и посвящал его Карл Хаусхофер. В фильме про то, что Гитлер был посвящён в Калачакру я не слышал. Хотя может быть кто-то из "зеленых людей" его и "посвятил"...




> И что все его деяния благословляла буддийская секта с Тибета "Зеленый дракон".


И сразу же говорилось что секта является еретической по отношению к буддизму!

Подробности тут 




> Что вы об этом думаете?


То, что в фильме было проведено чёткое и ясное размежевание взглядов буддизма и взглядов Гитлера

----------


## Саня

> То, что в фильме было проведено чёткое и ясное размежевание взглядов буддизма и взглядов Гитлера


Да, то техники то он использовал

----------


## Буль

> Да, то техники то он использовал


Какие?

----------


## До

Танки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

obshestvo 'zelenij drakon' - eto yaponskaia sekta, k tibety i tibetcam otnoshenija ne imeet

----------


## Aleksey L.

dlia podrobnix detalei, 4itaite
http://tekno.webnuance.ru/kcakra/ber...ambhala_r.html

----------


## Chikara

все зависит от нас самих. Пол Пот в юнности был буддийским послушником, Сиро Исии (руководитель отряда 731 в Маньчжурии) в молодом возрасте постигал буддизм секты Нитирэн

----------


## Skyku

> Да, то техники то он использовал


Людям стыдно признаться что они... недотепы. Поэтому, когда их обманывают, они стараются найти какие-то сверхсилы для самооравдания: "мошенник был высоклассным гипнотизером" "политик: 1. научился у шаманов и махатм. 2. член массонской ложи. 3. продался дьяволу, 4... "Он поматросил и бросил, а я поверила, потому что он прямо в душу мне заглядывал. У него были такие искренние глаза...".

А в подавляющем большинстве случаев - кто-то угадал и реализовал твои собственные желания.
Чем взял Гитлер, кроме яркой харизмы? Да и объявил немцев самыми лучшими, "доказал" это и "Я теперь ваша совесть" (прямо как Иисус понес наши болезни страдания). Эти же методы работают и сейчас. И никакие они не тайные, а игра на человеческих слабостях, как их принято называть.
Как же приятно услышать о себе что ты сверх- и супер- да в придачу когда с тебя снимают ответственность за собственные поступки. Такому действительно не то что руки, ноги целовать будут. И по взмаху его руки счастливые пойдут на смерть.
Какие уж тут сверхпосвящения эзотерические?

Или, как в известной в кругу программистов книжке отмечено (Эдвард Йордан) "Смертельный марш"):
...
Как отмечает Scott Adams:
_Когда я впервые услышал эти истории (о неразумном корпоративном поведении), я пришел в недоумение, однако после тщательного анализа я разработал сложную теорию, объясняющую такое странное поведение. Она заключается в следующем: люди - это идиоты.
Включая меня. Идиоты все, не только люди с низкими интеллектуальными показателями. Единственная разница между нами заключается в том, что мы идиоты по отношению к различным вещам в различное время. Неважно, насколько вы остроумны и находчивы, все равно большую часть дня вы проводите как идиот._
Наверно, слишком тягостно представить себе, что вы идиот, окружены идиотами и руководят вами идиоты. Наверно, вы рассматриваете как оскорбление даже саму возможность такого предположения.
...
(О неведении, алчности и гневе на этом форуме не буду повторятся)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Скайку 100 раз прав  :Smilie:  

людям как внушали туфту, так ее и внушают ... это задача опытных психологов и сотрудников всяческих подконтрольных служб по работе с масс-медиа сознанием. 1) создать миф, 2) внедрить его и 3 - всячески это дело распиарить. Для подобных дел рекрутируются лучшие "специалисты" *[cencored]* мозг ... проникать в чужие системы открытых варежек с затрявшей лапшой на ушах .

----------


## Вао

Не все так просто.  Когда общество процветает, тогда у людей нет особого желания видеть у власти харизматичного тирана. А если общество находится в экономическом и духовном упадке и этот кризис, излишне затянулся. Вот тогда народ и начинает поиск сильного лидера, который бы смог разрулить эту ситуацию.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> после тщательного анализа я разработал сложную теорию, объясняющую такое странное поведение. Она заключается в следующем: люди - это идиоты. Включая меня...


Это верно. 

Коллективное бессознательное - это кладовая всевозможных страхов и фобий. Доставай любой фантом и эксплуатируй. 

Гитлер стал резко популярен, когда обвинил во всех бедах Германии евреев. Иудофобия - это козырная карта, которую разыгрывали не только в Германии. Игра на патриотических чувствах - это ещё один часто используемый приём.

У нас эти фобии тоже безотказно "работают". "Бей жидов, чеченов, негров (список можете продолжить сами) - спасай Рассею!"

----------


## Вао

> У нас эти фобии тоже безотказно "работают". "Бей жидов, чеченов, негров (список можете продолжить сами) - спасай Рассею!"


А ещё есть одна страшная фобия это русофобия.  Русофобы это больные люди, которые испытывают животную ненависть к России,к русской культуре, истории и тд.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P.S. Как раз гитлер и был махровый русофоб.

----------


## Skyku

> p.s. Как раз гитлер и был махровый русофоб.


а также французо и англикано, и американо.

Так что есть еще одна - американофобия. Американофобы это больные люди испытывают животную ненависть к Америке, к американской культуре, истории и тд. 

Вобщем кратко: ...фобы - это больные. Каким видом - не суть важно.

P.S.
Один крестьянин попросил священника школы Тендай читать сутры для его умершей жены.

Когда чтение было окончено, крестьянин спросил:"Как ты думаешь, будет моей жене какая-нибудь польза от этого?"

"Не только твоя жена. но и все сущее получит пользу от чтения сутр,"- ответил священник.

"Если ты говоришь, что все сущее получит пользу. - сказал крестьянин,- то моей жене мало достанется, и другие получат преимущество перед ней и заберут все выгоды, которые должны достаться ей. Поэтому, пожалуйста, прочти сутру только для нее."

Священник объяснил, что таково было желание Будды, чтобы каждое существо было счастливо, и всем была польза. 

"Это прекрасное учение,- сделал вывод крестьянин, -только, пожалуйста, сделай одно исключение. *У меня есть очень грубый сосед, который доставляет мне одни неприятности. Исключи его из этих всех существ*."

----------


## Вао

> Вобщем кратко: ...фобы - это больные. Каким видом - не суть важно.


Ну если не болезнь, то комплекс неполноценности это точно.

А французо или англофобом гитлер  не был. Потому что в концлагерях он истреблял в основном Славян и Евреев. Скажем так например таже Франция да и другие западные страны репрессиям почти не подвергались.

----------


## PampKin Head

Мясоедо-фобы...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

И мясофобы

----------


## Вао

Друзья не стоит перечислять, все фобии их список неисчерпаем.

Чукчефобия, вегетарианофобия, китаефобия, пингвинофобия и тд. :Wink:

----------


## Skyku

> Друзья не стоит перечислять


Ну русобофию то Вы означили  :Smilie: 

Добавлю только на: Скажем так например таже Франция да и другие западные страны репрессиям почти не подвергались.
На Украине тоже репрессий к гражданскому населению особых не было. Уничтожали евреев, а украинцев вывозили на принудительные работы, а не в концлагеря. (не выяснял, чем белорусы так не угодили Геббельсу. Им досталось да... Хотя тоже нужно бы проверить статистические данные. Сейчас много чего выясняется, о пропаганде тех, военных лет)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Друзья не стоит перечислять, все фобии их список неисчерпаем.
> 
> Чукчефобия, вегетарианофобия, китаефобия, пингвинофобия и тд.


Не надо!

Я вегетарианкофил! )

----------


## Aleksey L.

забыли гитлерофобию упомянуть... 

а вот по моему скромному мнению товарищ Сталин & co. переплюнули Гитлера в своих злодеяниях на порядок.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну русобофию то Вы означили 
> 
> Добавлю только на: Скажем так например таже Франция да и другие западные страны репрессиям почти не подвергались.
> На Украине тоже репрессий к гражданскому населению особых не было. Уничтожали евреев, а украинцев вывозили на принудительные работы, а не в концлагеря. (не выяснял, чем белорусы так не угодили Геббельсу. Им досталось да... Хотя тоже нужно бы проверить статистические данные. Сейчас много чего выясняется, о пропаганде тех, военных лет)


События последнего времени показали, чем любы одни и чем противны другие... Внукам доктора Геббельса. Как в воду глядел!




> а вот по моему скромному мнению товарищ Сталин & co. переплюнули Гитлера в своих злодеяниях на порядок.


Аха... И деяния королевской семьи Великобритании в Шотландии\Ирландии\колониях переплюнули. 
И геноцид алжирцев демократом Миттераном тоже...
И много кого еще...

Да звери эти ... грузины (а кем был еще Джугашвили?)!

----------


## Skyku

> События последнего времени показали, чем любы одни и чем противны другие...


А нука нука, озвучьте свою фобию? 
;d

Я вот такую знаю - бендерофобия. Правда самого С. Бендеру немцы в 41 и посадили, не нравился он шибко фашистам, но фобия на то и есть - болезнь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А нука нука, озвучьте свою фобию? 
> ;d
> 
> Я вот такую знаю - бендерофобия. Правда самого С. Бендеру немцы в 41 и посадили, не нравился он шибко фашистам, но фобия на то и есть - болезнь.


Бендеры - это город в Приднестровье.  :Wink: 

А подонка того звали Бандера.

P.S. Западнофобия... Мне в Чёрной Руси нравится и комфортно. А всего, чего не хватает, мы сами возьмем!

----------


## Skyku

_Внукам доктора Геббельса_

(21 марта 2006 г.
22.10 – 23.00
Своими глазами
В эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» - Владимир Жириновский, вице-спикер Госдумы, лидер ЛДПР; Ольга Романова, журналист.
Эфир ведет Матвей Ганапольский. )

О. РОМАНОВА – Они не понимают, почему в России их не любят.

М. ГАНАПОЛЬСКИЙ – Да все они прекрасно понимают. Все они прекрасно понимают. Не трэба было революцию робыть, тогда бы любылы. И трэба на поклон к России, к Жириновскому идти, тогда и будут любыть. Ну, шо здесь непонятного? Они неглупые ребята.

О. РОМАНОВА – Очень не глупые.

В. ЖИРИНОВСКИЙ – Но раздражают. Меня лично раздражают.

М. ГАНАПОЛЬСКИЙ – Ну, я думаю. Что вы там вытворяли, и чтобы они вас не раздражали.

В. ЖИРИНОВСКИЙ – _Славяне второго сорта._

О. РОМАНОВА – Ну-у-у.

В. ЖИРИНОВСКИЙ – _Честно говорю, в открытую – второго сорта. Даже третьего, я бы сказал._

----------


## Skyku

> А подонка того звали Бандера.


А Вы читали его идеи "интегрального социализма"?
И его критику нацизма, в 30-ых?

Так значит я в яблочко попал с диагнозом Вашей фобии  :Smilie: )

----------


## PampKin Head

> А Вы читали его идеи "интегрального социализма"?
> И его критику нацизма, в 30-ых?
> 
> Так значит я в яблочко попал с диагнозом Вашей фобии )


Пишут писатели, а пиплов ценят по делам их... Ильич тоже много достойного написал. И тов. Сталин тоже...

Но дела о них говорят много больше.

P.S. А если не читали, то с вами и говорить не о чем?

----------


## Skyku

*Но дела о них говорят много больше.*

...
Готовясь к борьбе с московско-большевистскими оккупантами, ОУН-революционная решила использовать внутренние разногласия между некоторыми военными кругами Вермахта и нацистской партией для организации учебных украинских груп при немецкой армии. Были созданы северный украинский легион "Нахтигаль" ("Соловей") под руководством Романа Шухевича и южный легион "Роланд". Предварительными условиями их создания было то, что эти формирования предназначались только для борьбы против большевиков и не считались составными частями немецкой армии; на мундирах воины этих легионов должны были носить тризубец и идти в бой под сине-желтыми знаменами.

Руководство ОУН(р) планировало, что с приходом в Украину эти легионы должны стать зародышем самостоятельной национальной армии.

...

Проводник ОУН Бандера был арестован в Кракове.

Сотни украинских патриотов нацисты бросили в концлагеря и тюрьмы. Начался массовый террор. В концлагере Освенцим зверски были замучены братья Степана Бандеры - Олэкса и Васыль.

Когда начались аресты, оба украинских легиона, "Нахтигаль" и "Роланд", отказались подчиняться немецкому военному командованию и были расформированы, их командиры - арестованы.

*Бандера пробыл в концлагере до конца 1944 года.*

(http://www.peoples.ru/state/criminal...tepan_bandera/)

Более к Вашей фобии не буду возвращаться  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Фигасе!

Сколько достойных людей погибли в газовых камерах, а этого не довели!!!

*московско-большевистскими оккупантами*

Собственно этим все и сказано... Чиста из Москвы завозили оккупантов. Ни одного украинца в процессе оккупации не участвовало!




> Предварительными условиями их создания было то, что эти формирования предназначались только для борьбы против большевиков и не считались составными частями немецкой армии; на мундирах воины этих легионов должны были носить тризубец и идти в бой под сине-желтыми знаменами.


Это же в корне все меняет! Дайте 2!
---
Я так понимаю, батальон хим. защиты тоже с москальскими оккупантами в Ираке борется... И в НАТО заради борьбы с большевиками. )

----------


## Skyku

> Сколько достойных людей погибли в газовых камерах, а этого не довели!!!


То есть все кто остались живы - недостойные.
Принято к сведению.

Умер он правда не своей смертью. 




> Чиста из Москвы завозили оккупантов. Ни одного украинца в процессе оккупации не участвовало!


Ну чего ж. И немецких полицаев среди украинцев было немало.




> Это же в корне все меняет!


Фобия бетенька - это такая бессознательная болезнь, которая превращается в хроническую, когда отвергается лечение осознанием.

Вот например немцы в 30-ых массови и заболели. И болели бы долго. Да СССР с союзниками помогли вылечится. Каются теперь. И даже украинским гастарбайтерам выплачивают компенсации.

Вобщем нравится, болейте дальше. Тут ничего уж не попишешь, каждый сам хозяин своего бесхозного ума.

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть все кто остались живы - недостойные.
> Принято к сведению.
> 
> Умер он правда не своей смертью.


Не все (не стоит обобщать), а конкретно этот.




> Ну чего ж. И немецких полицаев среди украинцев было немало.


Я имел в виду *московско-большевистскую* оккупацию... Мне вот интересен этот ущербный московский народ, который выдвинул на руководство всей страной... Хрущева! И где такое в истории еще можно найти?




> Вот например немцы в 30-ых массови и заболели. И болели бы долго. Да СССР с союзниками помогли вылечится. Каются теперь. И даже украинским гастарбайтерам выплачивают компенсации.
> 
> Вобщем нравится, болейте дальше. Тут ничего уж не попишешь, каждый сам хозяин своего бесхозного ума.


Сейчас заплачу от умиления... Котел то у вылеченных кипит. Скоро рванет и мало гастарбайтерам не покажется...

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта и будет удалена

----------

